# Blowin' in the wind - A blower house for the mine



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

What is a blower house? A building with a steam engine hooked to a huge squirrel cage fan used to ventilate a mine. No, they weren't overly concerned about the miners' comfort (I've heard from several sources that "You'd freeze your a-- off every time those things kicked on!"), rather to prevent build up of 'fire damp' (from the German 'dampf' or vapor) - methane and other flammable gasses... Which could cause expensive delays when they exploded and killed your crew.

Construction was the same as the beginner's boilerhouse - used plywood

















I painted it to match the rest of the mine buildings









In place on the hill above the #1 adit.


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks good! I like the mine portal too. I would suggest you put a smoke stack on it for the steam engine & maybe a tank for a water supply. Just a thought. Good job! 
Best, Ted


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

It's supplied with steam from the boiler house. I DO need to string a pipe...


----------

